# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Handmadesword.com

## Robert Audley

Hello all,

I have taken a break from "sword hunting." I return by looking for the ultimate game; a katana that really stands out (in a good way  :Big Grin: ) for about $200-$300. Impossible? No, it may not be. Here are some swords I like on http://handmadesword.com/index.html. I particularly am keen on the dragon katana, (#392) because of the brass fittings and classic dragon theme. 

*Dragon katana (#392)*
http://handmadesword.com/392.html

*"Face" katana (#394)*
http://handmadesword.com/394.html

*Tiger katana (#395)*
http://handmadesword.com/395.html

Now, they definitely aren't the greatest swords in terms of functionality; but for my purpose they may not be all that bad. Please share your thoughts/experiences with http://handmadesword.com/index.html. 


Regards,
Robert

----------


## G.T. Wungnema

Robert, I know for a fact that the fuchi and kashira aren't brass. Brass would be too expensive, no I believe they use some sort of cheap metal alloy. Not trying to sway you away from the swords, just thought you would like to know so you won't be disappointed later.  :Hyuk!: 

Glen.

----------


## Anders Backlund

I don't actually know if these products are any good or not, but...

...Well, honestly, I don' trust anyone who claims to sell "hand made" or "hand forged" production swords in this price range. And I especially do not trust a company that feels the need to label every single sword as "fully hand made." Seems a bit desperate, and considering that they call themselves Handmade Sword, also pretty redundant.

Speaking of which, I see that they sell samurai swords, Japanese swords _and_ katana swords. They consider these to be separate categories?  :Confused:

----------


## Ed Woj

handmadesword has been reviewed a couple times and the consensus is pretty clear taht there are much better options for the money.

----------


## Robert Audley

Which kind of options do you speak of?

----------


## J MacDonald

these all look like garbage to me

not only are they obviously poor quality swords, they are not even remotely aesthetically pleasing in the least.

but that's just me. buy them if you like them.

----------


## Robert Audley

Well, I have an interest in their looks so it matters to me since im buying it and your not. What I dont understand is that people bash swords and often do not provide any different "better" swords. If you are going to call a something garbage, please at least mention an alternative. 

Thank you.

----------


## J MacDonald

good. I'm glad you like them. and they're cheap so you can buy a bunch. Since we clearly don't have the same tastes, I won't suggest anything for you.

----------

